# gaggia cubika plus problems



## JIMBOY55 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi there when i swich on my machine the brew light button comes on right away but water is cold any ideas thanks


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Is the brew water still cool if you leave the machine switched on for 15 minutes?


----------



## JIMBOY55 (Dec 24, 2011)

jimbow said:


> Is the brew water still cool if you leave the machine switched on for 15 minutes?


yes.water only heats up if i press in the steam button thanks


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

It sounds like the brew thermostat might be faulty.


----------

